# Bullred at surfside



## bullredman (Jul 19, 2005)

37 1/2'' bullred cut whiting.Access road 5


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Any size to the whitings? Haven't fished in over a month since a surgery. I think I can reel in a whiting. Crawling the walls at the house.

Nice red think he scared you were going to eat him!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice Bull Red. The condictions look good for B Reds.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet fish!


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

iamatt said:


> Any size to the whitings? Haven't fished in over a month since a surgery. I think I can reel in a whiting. Crawling the walls at the house.
> 
> Nice red think he scared you were going to eat him!


LOL! In most of the photos I see of reds, they have a look in their eye that is:


Confused - "Why can't I breathe? Where am I?"
Scared - "AAGHH!! It's gonna eat me!!"
There was one that got its back 1/4 bitten off by a shark, and I swear the red was looking back, thinking "Where's my butt??!"


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice bull red, those whiting are hard to beat for bait.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I sure wish some Whiting tacos


----------

